# LGB Genesis-correcting red lights-help



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i would like to make the red lights directional-this has bugged me from the the get go  






i don t have a exploded diagram for the Genesis (any links would be appreciated BTW) 






-so 


if anyone has tackled this


are the red leds easily accessible and is there room to attach a diode-without too much brain damage?






i have not dis-assembled a Genesis -


and i fear that the LEDs are all part of a board with no real room to cut and add a diode-


and im not sure how they seat in the body 


so i thought id 'look before i leap'






any help or tips will be appreciated


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, check out my threads on wiring the Genesis.
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#132142

JimC.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks 
your remake for battery looks ....daunting 



-i see theres a separate light board -


in looking things over-it looks like if the resistors to the red leds could be removed from teh board and a diode inserted that would do the trick-


but looking at the front of the baord-perhaps they are integrated right into the conductor strip?






i may not be talented enough to mess with this without real risk to permanently damaging the board circuitry


what i can see is that the red leds are in the same circuit as the headlights-and im not seeing an easy way to reverse the off/ on function or add a diode-if i understand things -(not sure i do) adding a diode in front of to any of the pins wont do the trick because it will also affect the headlights






could you post a link to your disassembly thread as the other one doesnt work-it appears to be incomplete (ellipses in the link)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If the lights work and have a resistor, removing the resistor will most certainly burn them out.... ADD a diode in series with the resistor. If if comes on in the wrong direction, swap the ends of the diode. 

Get a cheap 1n4001 diode from radio shack (1 amp)... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks greg - 


its no longer what to do-its how to do it






i didnt mean to imply removing the resistor entirely-but rather removing it (which doesnt look possible)  and placing an diode in front of the resistor-ie if the component could be removed from the board easily then there would be a break in the circuit without cutting the imprinted strip and a place to add the diode




 -if you look at the link and the photos of the backside of the light board-it doesnt look too easy (to me at least) 


-the resistors seem to be very small blocks integrated into the circuit stripping-well before the place where the LEDs fit into the board holes-so  




 if seems, if i am unable to remove the resistors then  i would have to interrupt the strip- then adding a diode-






and the issue to me is how to do that without damaging the board-those strips-form my limited experience-are not that easy to cut-especially in very tight quarters like the layout of the board


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Put the diode in the headlight wire, not on the circuit board. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

while i agree this would normally be the way-if the led were stand alone 

i dont see how-the leds are mounted directly to the board

all six are positioned on the board to line up exactly with the cut out for the bulbs in the engines face-both in terms of hole alignment but also uniform depth


-s the board holds all of the lights flush against the face-
and the LED pins fit right into the board

i cannot figure out a way to do this without creating an uneven , non-flush mount--the led leads are already clipped very very short intothe board holes, and there doesnt appear to be room to fit anything else


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe I misunderstood. 

I was understanding you wanted to make the headlight directional. I also understood that there was one wire that powered the headlights (other one common).. 

I guess I don't completely understand... more than just the headlight? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

greg im guessing you havent used the link and taken a look at the light board front and back, and the wire descriptions as to function



as i stated in the first sentence of the first post 


  what i want to do is make the red lights directional-stock in these locos -they stay on constantly - 

  ie. the red stay on both front and rear regardless of direction -so traveling forward you have head and ditch and red 

only the head and ditch lights change with direction 

do you see a simple solution for me greg? 

from looking at the link and the wiring description-i dont see a way to easily add a diode to only the red lights


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I used the link...

This picture says it show the headlights:










Your first post was sort of ambiguous to me... make them directional...


So, to understand, you have 3 sets of lights in the front

Headlight, ditch lights, and the "red lights"

so, in forward you want headlight and ditch lights.

And in reverse you only want the red lights?

So, I misunderstood, the red lights... 


From the schematic JC supplied, you put the diode in the yellow wire. 


Greg


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

so that looks like 4-2 -thanks=


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not need to put a diode in my schematic because the wires ultimately connected to the QSI board, which is configured to control the forward and Reverse lighting. My red lights operate prototypically in terms of forward and reverse. They do not flash.

JimC.


----------

